# LMAO worlds funniest vid



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

YouTube - Camera Catches Attack on Teacher

funniest part is police are looking for a man with a white t-shirt and long shorts lol. that describes everyone in the hood lol.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2008)

That's it.  I'm done with you. 

Goodbye.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 13, 2008)

So, Daniel, how does it feel to be a WORTHLESS FAG, EH?


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's it.  I'm done with you.
> 
> Goodbye.





Please tell me it's true??


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 13, 2008)

So, Daniel, how does it feel to be a WORTHLESS FAG? You think assault is  funny? Does your Mommy know you're such a little shit? How bout your Daddy? Ah, yeah, he's not around....or is he? Maybe he needs a little attitude adjustment as well? Do you think this sort of stuff is funny? Assaulting older people? I tell you what, why don't you hop a flight and bring that lame assed attitude over here, eh? You want my address? You and your bullshit little pack of pussy boys? What a fake assed little faggot you are.

Let's see what bad assed little gangsta's look like.....MinO, jump in whenever you feel like it......time to spank this little queen.







Here we see Gang FAG Danny posing with a gun......But his dumb ass is too busy trying to figure out the camera function than to handle the gun. Who the fuck shoots from 1.5 feet to theri right? FAKE GANGSTAS, that's who...What's wrong Dan? Scared of the big bang?






Here we have big bad Dan Pee Peeing on his Mommy's car....notice the big bad HOOD in the background......OOOOoooh I'm Scared! Look at the house in the upper left of the photo.....DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THE HOOD TO YOU? I SMELL A FAKE UP IN HERE!!






Here we have Big Bad Gang Banger Danny posing in his Aunt's car....Dumb Mothgerfucker isn't even holding the steering wheel....WHY? Because he's a DUMB MOTHER FUCKER...IT AIN'T HIS CAR!!!!





Are these Danny's Knuckles? Too much video gaming? WHO THE HELL TAKES PICTURES OF THEIR KNUCKLES?


Danny.....you'rea little loser.......piss off.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Please tell me it's true??



It's true.  

This thread solidified my opinion that danny is nothing more than a troll.  

A 72 year old teacher gets beaten and robbed, and that's suppose to be funny?  

Enough.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 13, 2008)

A-frickin-greed.

Dumb little shit.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's true.
> 
> This thread solidified my opinion that danny is nothing more than a troll.
> 
> ...



I am speechless, I need some time to process.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 13, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Here we have big bad Dan Pee Peeing on his Mommy's car....notice the big bad HOOD in the background......OOOOoooh I'm Scared! Look at the house in the upper left of the photo.....DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THE HOOD TO YOU? I SMELL A FAKE UP IN HERE!!



I swear thats an Asian pissing in that picture.


----------



## Rubes (Jun 13, 2008)

is it just me or does it look like he has no leg hair


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn you DOMS, i was so close to winning the Ban Danny competition, if only i had come on here sooner!

Still, well played, sir. The main thing is that he's gone now.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's true.
> 
> This thread solidified my opinion that danny is nothing more than a troll.
> 
> ...


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

Who's going to be the whipping boy now?

Next up: ban those politics trolls.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Who's going to be the whipping boy now?
> 
> Next up: ban those politics trolls.



The crack mules and sheep lovers!?! Sorry goob and Gaz.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dammit I lost the bet.

Motherfucker.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Dammit I lost the bet.
> 
> Motherfucker.



You were all betting on this??


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Dammit I lost the bet.
> 
> Motherfucker.



Oh you bastard.  You were just seeing which mod would crack first, weren't you.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Dammit I lost the bet.
> 
> Motherfucker.



You may still win, it isnt over til we see if Daddy Prince vetos it.

At least he can't even make another account and post the same way.  His threads had a level of retardedness that is truly unique.  I will not be able to celebrate until I am 100% sure he is gone for good though.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 14, 2008)

Now on to more important things.  Who's sending some mass emails out to his entire school with mino's modified pics?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2008)

OK...  I don't know the story behind this PIC, but there is a new occupant label on the passenger airbag...  Obviously these are pics of someones new car.    And where is his affliction t-shirt???   That looks like an ICP t-shirt he got from spencers!


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Now on to more important things. Who's sending some mass emails out to his entire school with mino's modified pics?


 
Do tell more.  Whats this?


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> OK...  I don't know the story behind this PIC, but there is a new occupant label on the passenger airbag...  Obviously these are pics of someones new car.    And where is his affliction t-shirt???   That looks like an ICP t-shirt he got from spencers!



I only know this because I live in South Florida and everyone where this shit, but its an "Ed Hardy" I think. Is that really him? He looks like a filthy mexican.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll appologize for going a bit overboard in my last post, but I'd just had enough this kid's fake existence and his lame sense of humor.

I bet if his Mother knew what he was posting he'd be in time out for at least a year.


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> I'll appologize for going a bit overboard in my last post, but I'd just had enough this kid's fake existence and his lame sense of humor.
> 
> I bet if his Mother knew what he was posting he'd be in time out for at least a year.


 
How did you get his pictures?  That must have took some digging around.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 14, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> I'll appologize for going a bit overboard in my last post, but I'd just had enough this kid's fake existence and his lame sense of humor.
> 
> I bet if his Mother knew what he was posting he'd be in time out for at least a year.



I feel your pain, but the shithead has been officially purged.  Wonder how BC is going to take it, that whole mentor thing creeped the fuck out of me.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 14, 2008)

goob said:


> How did you get his pictures?  That must have took some digging around.



Post number 51 here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/90688-official-google-image-war-thread.html

Dumb butt posted it himself...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I am speechless, I need some time to process.





Splash Log said:


> You may still win, it isnt over til we see if Daddy Prince vetos it.
> 
> At least he can't even make another account and post the same way.  His threads had a level of retardedness that is truly unique.  I will not be able to celebrate until I am 100% sure he is gone for good though.



That's my only concern.  That my Command-in-chief decides to bring democracy to Danny and unbans him, instead of just letting me nuke the little fucker.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Dammit I lost the bet.
> 
> Motherfucker.



You snooze, you lose.  I even gave him the benefit of the doubt.  Well, at least I got to pull the trigger.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's my only concern.  That my Command-in-chief decides to bring democracy to Danny and unbans him, instead of just letting me nuke the little fucker.



Having DOMS here is like having an armed pitbull with AIDS roaming around, you just don't screw with that!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

DOMS:


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's my only concern.  That my Command-in-chief decides to bring democracy to Danny and unbans him, instead of just letting me nuke the little fucker.



That would not be a democracy, more like an autocracy overpowering the oligarchy already in place.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Now on to more important things.  Who's sending some mass emails out to his entire school with mino's modified pics?


If someone gave me the adresses I'd do it. 

We could even make a 'what to send to danny's friends' thread.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Having DOMS here is like having an armed pitbull with AIDS roaming around, you just don't screw with that!



Did you just call me an HIV bitch?


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Did you just call me an HIV bitch?



I called you an *ARMED* HIV bitch!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2008)

This was a real low, that could be my mother...in fact my mothers chain was snatched in Manhatten a few months ago...by of course a black guy.

What is wrong my brothers, why must you always abuse the weak, the old defenseless people.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I called you an *ARMED* HIV bitch!



That's better.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> This was a real low, that could be my mother...in fact my mothers chain was snatched in Manhatten a few months ago...by of course a black guy.
> 
> What is wrong my brothers, why must you always abuse the weak, the old defenseless people.



It's how they qualify for Affirmative Action.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Damn you DOMS, i was so close to winning the Ban Danny competition, if only i had come on here sooner!
> 
> Still, well played, sir. The main thing is that he's gone now.



I just had to wait for the right post.

So...what's my prize?

Oh, and what's with your malfunctioning avatar?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2008)

*Thug in Brooklyn teacher attack nailed and linked to six more robberies*







Look at what the POS did to her face. 








This piece of shit needs to die.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2008)

You have to give the NYPD for catching credit and the surveillance cameras.

Thug in Brooklyn teacher attack nailed and linked to six more robberies



The cowardly punk who punched a 62-year-old Catholic school teacher in the face and stole her purse was arrested Friday - and promptly linked to six other robberies, police said.
Eric Ferguson, 18, ambushed Patricia McGowan outside the Good Shepherd School in Marine Park, Brooklyn, early Tuesday, cops said. Surveillance video captured the mugger attacking her from behind and pushing her through a metal gate topped with a cross before running off with her bag.
McGowan, who has taught at the school for 43 years, suffered bad bruises on the left side of her face. Her left eye was blackened and bloodshot, and her left cheek was swollen and purple from her eye to her jaw.
The sickening attack triggered a massive search for Ferguson, a juvenile delinquent facing charges for as many as four purse snatchings and two Chinese-food delivery robberies, including one in which the deliveryman was stabbed, police said.
Ferguson, who lives in Sheepshead Bay, was taken into custody at 6:30 a.m. at a friend's house in the Bronx. He was expected to be arraigned early today on charges including robbery, assault, larceny and car theft.
He had been arrested just last week for driving a stolen green minivan, but a Brooklyn judge released him on his own recognizance so his reign of terror - which allegedly started on May 15 with a purse snatching - was allowed to continue.
"I was so scared," said one of his victims, who asked that her name not be printed.
The woman was walking along Avenue U at 6:45 a.m. on June 2 when a man who was following her suddenly reached for her bag, she said.
"He pushed me, and I fell on my face and elbow," the woman said in Russian. "He dragged me with the bag. . . . The bag's strap [broke] and remained with me, and he took the bag."
"I'm afraid to walk down the street now," said the woman, who lost $100 in cash and a credit card that cops said Ferguson later used for a shopping spree. "I don't want to think about him - I want to forget the story like a nightmare."
Ferguson - who spent time at a school for troubled kids in Yonkers - was arrested wearing a pair of Nike Air Force 1 sneakers bought with a credit card stolen from a woman he robbed on May 30, police said.
He confessed to robbing a pair of Chinese-food deliverymen, one of whom he stabbed, on June 9 - the day before he attacked McGowan.
McGowan was opening a gate to the school at 6:40 a.m. when Ferguson hit the startled computer teacher in the face, slamming her through the gate and onto the ground, police said.
As the terrified teacher shielded herself with her hands, Ferguson snatched her purse and ran off, leaving McGowan sitting on the ground, holding her face.
Ferguson stole the teacher's car, a 2000 Toyota Corolla, but ditched it after driving a few blocks, cops said.
The savage attack was apparently the second time Ferguson struck at Good Shepherd. Cops said Friday night he also mugged a 19-year-old woman in the parking lot June 8.
McGowan changed the locks on her Staten Island house, leaving home only to go to the 61st Precinct stationhouse for a lineup.
"She's a wonderful, dedicated teacher," said Good Shepherd Principal Anthony Paparelli. "She's doing well, [but] she's still in a lot of pain," said Msgr. Thomas Brady, who added he expected that McGowan would forgive her attacker. "She's praying for him, I'm sure."


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2008)

As usual a judge has the chance to put a criminal behind bars only to set him free.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's how they qualify for Affirmative Action.



So what was the motivation to ban him suddenly???

I mean, I thought his stupidity was harmless...
And we were all having fun laughing at him...


Did he do something truly offensive to someone?   



I hate to ask...  But was Jodi involved?
(hi jodes)


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> So what was the motivation to ban him suddenly???
> 
> I mean, I thought his stupidity was harmless...
> And we were all having fun laughing at him...
> ...



He comes on here and fucks with this board non stop asking retarded questions.  Almost everyone is too dumb to see through his transparent ass and they take him seriously taking the time respond and try and help him. Fuck him.  I cant wait to see his failed attempts at making alternate accounts.

Anyone making post like these is here solely to troll:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/84073-hiding-razors-your-mouth.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/84561-help-im-expelled.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/general-health-awareness/84799-ripped-up-ashoole.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/85641-girl-question.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/84467-dog-people-help.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/85486-how-get-into-collleege.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/86457-ejaculating-helps-you-get-stronger.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/86791-wtf-wrong-wit-my-dick.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/86893-banned-wrestling-team.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/89273-dog-help.html


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> So what was the motivation to ban him suddenly???
> 
> I mean, I thought his stupidity was harmless...
> And we were all having fun laughing at him...
> ...


 
I have to agree with the Monkey. 

Troll or not, he was annoying, but amusing at the same time. Plus a good whipping boy. It takes all sorts, and his stupidy is prefferable to others that never contribute anything except another politics rant.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 14, 2008)

goob said:


> I have to agree with the Monkey.
> 
> Troll or not, he was annoying, but amusing at the same time. Plus a good whipping boy. It takes all sorts, and his stupidy is prefferable to others that never contribute anything except another politics rant.



Its an election year, you can expect political rants.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2008)

There's enough room for politics, humor, fights and bodybuilding talk.


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Its an election year, you can expect political rants.


 
Yeah, but most involved at least have something to say on other subjects.  Some don't contribute anything but politics.  I can't see how danny was worse, at least (troll or not) he tried to contribute.

Politics has a place, but they would do well to spend their time on a political forum.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2008)

goob said:


> I have to agree with the Monkey.
> 
> Troll or not, he was annoying, but amusing at the same time. Plus a good whipping boy. It takes all sorts, and his stupidy is prefferable to others that never contribute anything except another politics rant.



The main problem is that he seemed harmless enough with his dumb ass questions.  Which resulted in a lot of good people trying to help him and then subsequently realizing that they'd been shit on.

Plus, all I did was give him a fucking 2 point infraction for his very shitty post.  He already had earned the other 8.

Short version: tough shit.


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The main problem is that he seemed harmless enough with his dumb ass questions. Which resulted in a lot of good people trying to help him and then subsequently realizing that they'd been shit on.
> 
> Plus, all I did was give him a fucking 2 point infraction for his very shitty post. He already had earned the other 8.
> 
> Short version: tough shit.


 
I saw that already.  He was walking the proverbial tightrope, and admittedly (ignoring a lot of other evidence) a few things made me wonder how much of a laugh he was having posting some of his shit.

Still, in some ways there was a lot of entertainment value to his threads, half the time apart from the original post, it was open season, and very funny at that.

End result: Who cares.


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The main problem is that he seemed harmless enough with his dumb ass questions.  Which resulted in a lot of good people trying to help him and then subsequently realizing that they'd been shit on.
> 
> Plus, all I did was give him a fucking 2 point infraction for his very shitty post.  He already had earned the other 8.
> 
> Short version: tough shit.



So 10 points = perma ban, or will he rise from the dead?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> So 10 points = perma ban, or will he rise from the dead?



Unless it's reversed by another mod, it's permanent.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Well now were going to bring back Foreman, or hire a new chump.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Well now were going to bring back Foreman, or hire a new chump.



I nominate Monkey Man as the new chump!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I nominate Monkey Man as the new chump!



Well I wouldn't exactly be "NEW" as I've been around here for four years.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Well I wouldn't exactly be "NEW" as I've been around here for four years.



So? You can be re-born, right? So just get born again, then we'll all have a all new person to whip!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I feel your pain, but the shithead has been officially purged.  Wonder how BC is going to take it, that whole mentor thing creeped the fuck out of me.



BC = BoneCrusher?

In any case, I never bought it.  He seemed like a personality trait that we could never really, truly know was real or not.

Just like Vieope or...min0 lee.  

However, they are entertaining more of the time than danny.  I was never entertained by him, but others were.  I think its safe to say that those who experienced joy from danny experienced cringe more times than the latter.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 14, 2008)

I miss BoneCrusher!

If he comes back, could he be Monkey Man's mentor and help me turn him around (make him more thug- and dumbass- like)?


----------

